# Want would you do?



## buba (May 22, 2005)

Sorry but I would really appreciate some advice as I am not sure what to do next.  I am with RFC about to sign forms for IVF but one FSH test has come back quite high and we have been told to expect little or no chance of IVF working.  Origin also sent a very short email today to say that there would be no point going there either (very disappointed in their insensitive response)  I feel like we have been left high and dry and one one wants to help us...I thought Origin did egg donation but they didnt even suggest that.  Would they consider us if my FSH came down?  Do we just accept what they say and forget about doing something to try and have a family?  Can anyone help?

Bubs


----------



## tedette (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi buba,

I am so sorry that you are getting the run around.  

Are you sure you got your FSH tested on Day 3 of your period?  I think that if it is later in your cycle than that, it can be higher.  

Also I have been taking Agnus Castus for a month, although I am about to start IVF now so will stop,  and it is thought to help reduce your FSH.  

What about trying NaPro?  Some girls on here have good reports on it as it is a natural approach to your infertility.  I think me and Dh will do it if IVF doesn't work.  Google NaPro and send them a quick email.

Hope this helps 

Tedette


----------



## buba (May 22, 2005)

Thanks I have just been to an acupuncturist who suggested Napro.  I am just really shocked at Origins reply.  I had my FSH done at the end of day 3 and I am going to have it repeated but I'm not sure it will make any difference to Origin.  I have been preg 3 times but miscarried.  Could my eggs change so quickly?


----------



## Fionab (Aug 30, 2006)

Buba

I don't know a lot about FSH levels.  Are the RFC still going to add you to the list for IVF?  You could still get added to their list and do the Napro at the same time.

Fiona


----------



## buba (May 22, 2005)

We go to see Dr Traub next month to sign the forms.  We have to give it a chance even though he is not very encouraging.  I said to him "Well we have to try" his reply was " No you don't!"  How encouraging is that.  We will go on waiting list and see from there.  After looking at Origin's elaborate website I really thought they would have been more helpful.

Thanks

B x


----------



## Fionab (Aug 30, 2006)

Buba

If it is the NHS treatment then you are not losing anything by being on the list.  If you can try some natural method to reduce your FSH then it will help everything in the meantime.

Fiona


----------



## Annie70 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi Buba,

My major issue is my borderline FSH level, which is why we are rushing to have our first IVF done so that I can still use my own eggs. Most clinics have a cutoff point for using your own eggs, mine is 12. Find out what each clinic's cutoff point is and ask if they have any stats on success rates on borderline/high rates. Then, you can try and work out how realistic it is to bring your level down to theirs.

Tedette, like you, I've also been using agnus castus tincture to bring down the levels though they say it takes time to really work and will only bring them down slightly. Though, after just one month using it, I came down about 1 point from my lowest ever.  So, I would say that it definitely is worth trying.

My levels have only ever been tested on day 3 and are different each time - some clinics go by the first result ever, some by the average, some by the highest. Find out what they go on.  I find it pathetic that they rule IVF out for you on the basis of one test!  

Big hug,


----------



## Fionab (Aug 30, 2006)

Buba

I noticed this thread on FF whilst I was looking for something different and thought it may be of use to you. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=131593.0

Fiona


----------



## buba (May 22, 2005)

Thanks girls I am so not giving up.  Anyone know best place to get agnus castus tincture?  Going to get FSH done in 2 months (give acupuncture a chance and try to get agnus castus) also going to give clomid a go...cant get any worse!!!


----------



## shoppingqueen (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Buba

I'm no expert on FSH etc but have heard Napro good.  So sorry that both RVH & Origin so abrupt with u -honestly they have all the medical knowledge but a bit of empathy wouldn't go amiss!  

If I were u I'd get on NHS list & whilst waiting research it.  For ur own piece of mind may b worth paying 4 a private consuktation so you can clarify things & discuss your options.  
U shouldn't obv have to pay but at times I think worth it for peace of mind.

Thinking of u & hope u get some answers

Good luck

S

xxx


----------



## buba (May 22, 2005)

Thanks SQ we have been private to Dr Traub who was very hopeful of IVF..not so much though now he has got my FSH results.  We had planned to go back to him privately next week to sign the forms for IVF but just got an NHS appointment through for 3rd April with Dr Traub so we have decided to save ourselves £150 for the sake of two weeks.  We will discuss everything with him in April.  So shocked at Origin's reply.  My husband replied to them saying he was not impressed with their insensitive manner.  Do you know do they do donar eggs??


----------



## Trishy (Jan 25, 2008)

Buba I am so sorry to hear the way you have been treated.  Sometimes I think they have seen so may couples with problems that they 'forget' to be sensitive.  No excuse 

Glad Dr Traub seems more hopeful.  Definitely worth having a try on the NHS if nothing else.  Dr Traub is one of the best you can get so ignore his blunt bedside manner and stick with him.  It will be great when you can go back to Origin with a baby in your arms and tell them I told you so!

Whatever happens all the best for the future


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Buba I don't think Origin do use Donor eggs - though to check you should phone them. Hopefully will be nicer on the phone. The Stork group last week was on the subject of donor eggs. One of the doctors from the royal was there - they advise you to advertise for donors in the papers - giving a certain nurses's number in the add for the replies to come back too.


----------



## poppy888 (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi Buba,
I have sent you a personal Message and some lucky bubbles to bring you up to a 7!!
Pm me if you want anymore information 
Good luck 
Poppy x


----------



## Annie70 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi Buba,

I think that your local health food shop should have agnus castus - BTW, the tincture that I take is drops.  You can also find it  (sometimes it's called Chasteberry or Vitex) in menopause tablets in the health food shop too but I chose the plain drops because they were so much stronger. 

So, make sure that you compare the strengths. Get your value for money!

Big hug!  

Annie


----------



## Dahlia (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi buba,

have just seen this. I would agree with Trishy and stick with Dr T.He is the most experienced and if anyone can get you a positive result, he will. 

From my understanding FSH varies from month to month anyway and if you read around on this site there are lots of positive stories about BFPs and highish FSHs.

Not something you may want to try, but the Lister in London specialise in ladies who have a higher FSH-have a look at their stats on the HFEA website.

Good luck   

Dahlia x


----------



## CherryWoo (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi, Just thought I would chip in. I went through menopause in my 20s so I have a really high FSH level (around 40-50, probably higher now). Unfortunately that ruled out the chance of IVF using my eggs & left us to consider DE IVF or adoption (we are currently pursuing intercountry adoption). 
Sadly, since **** & the DCN decided to make egg donors non-anonymous there are now no waiting lists for donor eggs in NI- you can use a donor you know who has volunteered but they have to be under 35 (e.g. a sister) & preferably have completed their own family. Another option is egg sharing where you pay for another couple's treatment & get some of their eggs in return. Yet another path is foreign DE IVF- I definitely think this is the path I would have chosen if we had of gone down the IVF route- the donors are young healthy ladies who are completely anonymous & the success rates are really good (better than trad IVF!). Popular countries include Spain & the Czech Republic- check out some of the 'treatment abroad' threads. Several ladies are preggers with twins at the mo from a clinic in Alicante.
Don't rule out your own eggs yet tho (I just wanted you to know that there are many options after a high FSH Sweetie!). The Lister in London do treat ladies with high FSH levels but chances of success are lower. For someone like me with a sky high level its about 5% but if yours is only a teeny bit high it could be much better than that. 
Don't loose hope honey but I know how hard it is.
Hugs, Jen


----------



## kareybird (Mar 3, 2005)

Hi bubs  

Sorry to hear you have had such a rough time - Origin have been so insensitive to you.   the fertility treatment path is a hard and emotional one to travel along and sometimes people do forget that.

If I had to make a decision, I would go ahead and try at least you will have peace of mind that you have tried.  I know it will be hard if it doesn't work, but you will know you have done your best.

I will keep my fingers crossed for you - keep us posted


----------



## buba (May 22, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for your very kind thoughts.  See Dr T next week then we'll decide!


----------



## mel28 (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Buba,

Was just looking at website for sims clinic in dublin and there is a link about donor eggs on it, www.eggdonation.ie might be worth a look depending on how you get on with Dr Traub.

Also would def look in NaPro as one of my friends baby is due 1st April, she used NaPro and raves about them, Dr Boyle in particular.  Her FSH was slightly high too and DH had reduced motility so there are definately options out there.

Good luck with your appointment, and just remember that whatever is said, its not the end of the line for you by any means,  

Mel.


----------

